# EC Glademens prop suggestions



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a 13" pitch 3 blade solas s/s $100.00 + ride... Ran it on my modded 25 yamaha, but my spear skiff wider n heavier n so it might work on ur skiff.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

How fast n rpms u turning with the 4 blade? This 3 blade has extra cupping.


----------

